# Best breakdown cover for France...any advice please?



## deemcculloch (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi please do any of you seasoned travellers have any advice about the best breakdown cover for France..? Thank you in advance


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 19, 2017)

How long do you expect to be abroad?
If you want less than 6 months, there is plenty of competition.
Look online for Motorhome specialists.
We are away for 7 or more months and find Safeguard suits our needs.
Look at who provides the breakdown service. Ours is with the AA and has always come up trumps,when needed.
AIB Insurance offers a discount for members, but loads premiums for non standard policies, diabetes, disabled, older drivers.
Always check, each year, as things change rapidly.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 20, 2017)

Try ADAC ...

They will cover you anywhere in Europe (including the UK).


----------



## Andys (Jul 20, 2017)

We get our insurance through Comfort and add on breakdown cover. It's with the RAC, during our last trip to France our immobiliser went wrong. They spent over 4 hours fixing


----------



## deemcculloch (Jul 20, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> How long do you expect to be abroad?
> If you want less than 6 months, there is plenty of competition.
> Look online for Motorhome specialists.
> We are away for 7 or more months and find Safeguard suits our needs.
> ...



Thanks very 
much


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 20, 2017)

ADAC every time for me, however size and weight of your van makes a big difference. Many policies only cover up to 3500kg and up to around 7m.

ADAC up to 7500kg and up to 10m.


----------



## Tbear (Jul 20, 2017)

Another vote for safeguard. Got the van and us all the way back to the house in UK. I will admit that the van arrived a month after us but they did it in the end.

Richard


----------



## Byronic (Jul 20, 2017)

phillybarbour said:


> ADAC every time for me, however size and weight of your van makes a big difference. Many policies only cover up to 3500kg and up to around 7m.
> 
> ADAC up to 7500kg and up to 10m.



The reason I didn't sign up to ADAC some years ago is that I'm fairly sure I read in their t&cs
or someone posted,  that cover was restricted to a max. of 90 days in a single trip. Whether
this is true today or even was then???


----------



## Private (Jul 20, 2017)

*More ADAC info*

More comment here on ADAC

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...-cover-uk-non-motorhome-2.html?highlight=Adac


----------



## Mul (Jul 20, 2017)

Having needed van repatriation... Safeguard with AA 5* European cover got us back from Spain with 3 hire cars 1spain, 1 France and 1 uk and 5 hotel nights (even with a dog). Van arrived bit later but that was ok. Top service. We got what we paid for and happy with it too. Dunno what you get from cheaper alternatives. It's not cost upfront lowest price or jazzy adverts it's folks experience when needs must that counts on this one is our experience. Not saying cheaper won't do same or similar but no experience of cheap. 

HTH 

Chrz Mul


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 20, 2017)

Byronic said:


> The reason I didn't sign up to ADAC some years ago is that I'm fairly sure I read in their t&cs
> or someone posted,  that cover was restricted to a max. of 90 days in a single trip. Whether
> this is true today or even was then???



There is no trip length restriction. Bear in mind the cover extends throughout Europe so the concept of a trip as such doesn't exist.


----------

